# Pomegranate Juice



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

This may already be known but I have recently discovered this and believe its beginning to work. Very good for the arteries and increased blood flow. With increased blood flow this means more blood into the penis and eventually stronger and firmer or larger erections. I'm getting up there in years but I believe its beginning to work. Its been tested and proven. Check it out if your interested. Check out all the benefits of pure 100 percent Pomegranate Juice.


----------

